# Hall of Fame - Fotowettbewerbe



## Joachim (1. Apr. 2017)

*




*​*
Meine schönsten Winterfotos 2016/17*

Gewinner

(11 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (Warten)

(10 Gefällt mir)
@bilderzaehler (Kristallkugel -...)

(8 Gefällt mir)
@bilderzaehler (Eisperücke)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Joachim (30. Juni 2017)

*Meine schönsten Frühlingsfotos 2017*

Gewinner

(8 Gefällt mir) @bilderzaehler (Sonnengruß)
(5 Gefällt mir) @Fotomolch (Verträumter...)
(4 Gefällt mir) @bernhardh (Auwald im Fokus...)
Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------



## Joachim (30. Sep. 2017)

*Meine schönsten Sommerfotos 2017*

Gewinner

(4 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (7 Schläfer)

(3 Gefällt mir)
@Benny337 (Libellen)
@Benny337 (Eisvogel mit Beute)
@trampelkraut (Gegenlicht)

(2 Gefällt mir)
@PyroMicha (Wollgras)
@trampelkraut (Nach dem Schlupf)
@Benny337 (Biber)

Wir gratulieren den Gewinnern und wünschen allen anderen mehr Glück beim nächsten mal.

Alle Fotos des Wettbewerbes ansehen...


----------

